# Golf Legend Byron Nelson Is Dead at 94



## Jason (Sep 26, 2006)

http://sports.aol.com/golf/story/_a...4/20060926160909990002?ncid=NWS00010000000001

for you golf guys.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

Just heard about it. The golf world has definitely lost a legend. RIP.


----------



## Regor (Sep 26, 2006)

No! Dead at 94?!?! Say it ain't so!!


----------

